# My new guy!!



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys! Had to share some pictures of my new horse! I will be leasing him for the next year. He has been shown in western pleasure and gaming but didn't do that well at it so I have decided to turn him into a dressage horse, I think he will do okay for lower levels, I myself have never really done that much dressage so we can learn together. He starts his dressage training at Home Page Next week and I am super excited to see how he does! I have been getting riding lessons there and they are great and my trainer really likes Walter a lot. He is about 15.2, and is an appendix we think but not all that sure, he does have some belly spots so his owner will be getting him registered with Pinto.

Here are a few pictures!



















They had him trace clipped for the winter and because it's been so nice here I decided to full body clip him but he got sun bleached where he was clipped before so now he has a funny looking stripe on his butt. 










Before he was fully clipped.










Full body done, I had originally planed to leave the hair on his head but once I saw how funny her looked I knew I had to clip his head as well. 










Half way done!










And a few other random pictures!!




























I know these pictures are pretty bad but I will post better ones soon!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

A few more!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Congrats! He kinda looks like a horse at my lesson barn. lol


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

yes, he is a beauty! And he definetly looks like an appendix...to me he doesn't look full arabian at all...definetly an appendix imo..good luck with him!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

annaleah said:


> yes, he is a beauty! And he definetly looks like an appendix...to me he doesn't look full arabian at all...definetly an appendix imo..good luck with him!



Full arabian? Where did you get that from? He's definitely not an Arabian, lol! No arab at all. Appendix would be QH and TB.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh ya,duh!!!...sry...my brain isn't working completly right this morning...for some reason i was thinking Anglo-Arab...sry...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

annaleah said:


> Oh ya,duh!!!...sry...my brain isn't working completly right this morning...for some reason i was thinking Anglo-Arab...sry...


Haha! It's okay! I wish he was part Arabian, I love Arabians! I have been looking for a nice Arabian to buy but they are all out of my price range so that's why I decided to lease him and save up more for a nice horse to buy later.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Good idea Twilight....although they can be expensive if you want a nice one..they are so very worth it..they will love and protect you til the day they die...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

annaleah said:


> Good idea Twilight....although they can be expensive if you want a nice one..they are so very worth it..they will love and protect you til the day they die...


Yea I have about $2,500 saved up but haven't been able to find one, so i'm thinking I'll need more like $5,000. I thought about just buying a foal and putting it into training but training here is about $900 a month, so I don't think it would really save me any money by buying a horse with no training and having it trained. 

I'm happy with just leasing this horse for now.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! Hes quite the looker!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's quite nice! Enjoy him


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats he's gorgeous!! Love all the chrome!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

awwww he has such a kind eye : ) good luck with him!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Casey02 said:


> awwww he has such a kind eye : ) good luck with him!


He's a good boy, most of the time. He can be a real jerk sometimes, but I still love him.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice.. but dan gi want that dark oiled western halter o.o thats my dream halter ****, good luck with him - i love his "look at me" presence


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

sommsama09 said:


> Very nice.. but dan gi want that dark oiled western halter o.o thats my dream halter ****, good luck with him - i love his "look at me" presence


Thanks! I won it on Ebay for $21 with free shipping! Heck of a deal and it's brand new.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Just thought I would add that Walter has his first day of training tomorrow!! I have to work but am going to try to get off early so I can go watch, but if I don't my friend said she will get a video for me and e-mail it to me. Excited to see how he comes along!


----------



## Musical (Mar 8, 2012)

I think he is lovely  Dressage is simply wonderful to watch, I hope he makes a fantastic Dressage boy


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice


----------

